# camera shaped cake



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I want to make a camera shaped cake for a photographer friend..I have never really made anything unless it came from a wilton shaped pan... do you just make a cake then carve and stick them together to get the shape? cover with fondant w/black frosting? needs ideas for a less messy process with all of that black/silver coloring. thanks


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

i would just stack cakes and carve them out. but you pretty decaded to the cuts you make and cover it with the black fondant and add silver accents like you stated


----------

